# Organizing apps on iTouch



## Jane917 (Dec 29, 2009)

This topic might have been covered before. Is there a way I can organize my apps on my iTouch 32G? It would be nice to organize in folders, but just to be able to move the apps around so that they are grouped with like-apps would be nice.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

Depending on which generation iPod Touch you have, version 4 of the software lets you organize apps into folders.

Otherwise you can just drag them around on the iPod Touch or in iTunes and then sync.

Mike


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

In order to drag them around on your iPod Touch, just hold your finger on one of the icons for a second or two, then they will all start to shake. When they are shaking you can put your finger on an icon and drag it around on the page, or drag it to the border of the page and it will go to the next page. You can also drag apps on and off the bar at the bottom of the screen. I put my Kindle app there! 

When you're all done arranging things, just press the home button at the bottom of the device.


----------



## Jane917 (Dec 29, 2009)

911jason said:


> In order to drag them around on your iPod Touch, just hold your finger on one of the icons for a second or two, then they will all start to shake. When they are shaking you can put your finger on an icon and drag it around on the page, or drag it to the border of the page and it will go to the next page. You can also drag apps on and off the bar at the bottom of the screen. I put my Kindle app there!
> 
> When you're all done arranging things, just press the home button at the bottom of the device.


Thanks for that very simple advice. I have wondered why sometimes the icons start to shake.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

If you open the Safari browser and tap on the bookmarks icon, you'll see the iPod Touch User Guide listed. You might take a while and browse through it, you might learn about some other cool features that aren't very obvious.

Mike


----------

